

Show HN: Explore music through adjectives - ollieglass
http://www.akin.to/

======
ollieglass
I wrote Akin To to scratch a personal itch - I find music recommendation
systems really boring. I search for John Coltrane, they all recommend Miles
Davis. That's obvious and uninteresting.

I wanted to make a system that could suggest Squarepusher and Steve Reich by
using the underlying themes and qualities of the music to make relevant and
novel recommendations.

This thematic information already exists in music reviews, I've extracted
adjectives from them and used them as a way to search, explore and compare
album reviews. It kind-of works. I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback.

~~~
rcfox
I searched for "epic", and one of the suggestions was "epic-as-fuck". I'm
curious about how this phrase was selected as an adjective. What sort of rules
do you use to find adjective phrases?

On a side note: is "fuck" very epic, or not very epic? I have no idea...

~~~
ollieglass
I'm using the part of speech tagger from Python's NLTK to find the adjectives
(<http://nltk.org/>). Sometimes it selects phrases instead of individual
words, I'm not using any extra rules to do this.

I've left the phrases in because I think they're interesting and informative.
Do you agree, or do you find them distracting?

Not sure about your side note!

~~~
rcfox
Given that there are individual ideas that require more than one word to
express, including adjective phrases makes sense. I was actually impressed by
their inclusion. I did notice a false positive though: "integrity.While"

I hadn't heard of the NLTK before. Thanks for pointing me to it!

------
tribe
This is really neat! I think it would be interesting to see how the graphs of
different reviewing websites compare. did you test it with any other sites and
compare recommendations?

~~~
ollieglass
Thanks!

Not yet, I'd love to try it with other sites and types of reviews.

------
joeconway
This is a really nice idea. Thought about making it into a Spotify app or
making an API?

~~~
ollieglass
I've not. A Spotify would be a nice feature.

Would you use an API?

------
ihaveasuit
Is there not a way to show more than 10 results? Or am I just dumb? (super
awesome idea btw)

~~~
ollieglass
You're not being dumb, it's currently limited to the top 10 results.

